# Great storage solution.



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Those look real handy.

And I was going to ask about the sign even if you had not mentioned it.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

These look pretty neat and the covers will keep the sawdust from polluting your bins.

The sign though might be offensive to some. I dunno. Martin might have to "whack" ya for that! Been nice knowing ya! LOL!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I checked your sign Gary and you will definitely have to ban me! <g>

Bob


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

guess i know when im not wanted ! lol i like the storage and have something quite similar


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Gary

Great looking storage units. I will keep them in mind for the new shop. Thanks for posting.

God bless
tom


----------



## DavidHarms (Feb 25, 2008)

i saw these at sears (i think) the other day.. looked interesting.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I got these at a store called Atwoods in Tyler, TX for $9.95 each.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice bins Gary…...I especially like the sigh above them. I need 1 of those for a friend that has a real problem letting them fly.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Looks great Gary. Nice review.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Gary;

Nice way to stay organized.

Lee


----------



## jjohn (Mar 26, 2008)

Let's get those tools organized next…just kidding…looks pretty good from here. I've been using dog food plastic containers. They take up a lot of room…LOL. Don't know where I'd put anything else though. Don't let my wife see the sign. she will put them up all over the house.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

"Nothing to worry about here folks! Just equalizing a little pressure is all."


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Gary, that $9.95…... was that for a set of 12 bins?......


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, there are 5 units in the pictures.

Each unit has 12 sections/bins.

Each unit cost was $9.95.

Total cost for what you see in the picture was $49.75.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

really great idea if you have available wall space.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Neat storage Gary. That dust can be a real pest.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice bins, Gary.
About the sign, though. If not in the shop, then where? 
Here's an unfortunate fact of life for you younger Jocks to contemplate. Prepare yourselves for the wailing and gnashing of teeth. There is a direct correlation between age and frequency of flatus. Diet and medication can only go so far in ameliorating this circumstance. Just ask Bob if you feel that I have reached this conclusion in error.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gary this is a nice review. That is a handy storage system that you have put together. It sure beats simply tossing them into a drawer and trying to find what you need.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Great review. I always need help organizing, freeing valuable bench space, and keeping the dust off. Thanks.


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

Them look like they will do the trick, I have the old yellow ones, but I hate the way they are always getting full of dust or I end up throwing all kinds of thing in them just because their there and easy to dump stuff in so maybe having the lids on the bins will stop both of them problems I will check them out. Thanks Gary.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

those look nice. I think they would be good in a small shop like mine as i could hang them up and they would stay out of my way taking up no valuable floor space. thanks for the review.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

They look like a good buy. I like the covers, but I don't have much wall space.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats a heck of allot of storage for 50 bucks. If I had the wall space I would buy these. And about the sign…if you can't bust out a little thunder from down under in the shop then where can you for god sake?


----------



## Teri (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the great idea Gary. I'm still finishing the inside of my shop (took a break to remodel our home office) and as I go, I keep looking for the best solution for storing all the small hardware. Right now I'm using plastic boxes with lids and dividers (kind of like the plastic tackle boxes). Those work great when I need to tote things back and forth to the house for projects, but I'm just not in love with those.


----------

